# Lead Shot on Plots



## carolinadh (Oct 11, 2006)

I noticed looking at the latest plots maps online that you do not have to use non-toxic shot for upland birds. Is this a change. For some reason we thought we had to use non-toxic last year so that's all we brought.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

No change. Non-toxic shot must only be used on refuge land (state and federal land too I beleive) that is open to upland hunting. And of course non-toxic shot is to be used when hunting waterfowl on PLOTS.


----------



## waldo (Mar 7, 2002)

Lead can be used for upland on all State land, steel only needed on Federal land. Here is a clip from the proclaimation.

*Nontoxic shot is required for all hunting on all U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service lands, including federal refuges and waterfowl production areas. This regulation applies to all hunters using shotguns, except while hunting turkeys and big game. These shot requirements are in addition to current statewide nontoxic shot requirements for migratory birds as listed above.*


----------

